# Brownye Mirkovich ?



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Does anyone know this wonderful man and who he is affliated with as far as Rescues?

I at one time had his e-mail address, but no longer do.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I believe Browyne is member smlcm, and just posted the adorable video of their newest foster. found here ----> Peli


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

RudyRoo said:


> I believe Browyne is member smlcm, and just posted the adorable video of their newest foster. found here ----> Peli


 
Thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooo much!!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bronwyne is a lady and one of my AMA fosters that does an amazing job helping the special needs of so many of them.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Bronwyne is a lady and one of my AMA fosters that does an amazing job helping the special needs of so many of them.


 
Oh heavens, I thought he was a he. Oh lord. Thanks Edie. I saw one video, that allegedly the dog was aggressive, and what an amazing outcome. 

Thank you so much Edie. God bless you.

Oh I have no idea why I thought he was a man. Oh geez. Not that it matters, but thanks so much. She has a beautiful first name. And she is AMAZING.

Hugs.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You probably saw the video fo Eldad and Bron getting the dog she named after me (Edie) out of the Lancaster shelter. She was deemed aggressive by the shelter, but she was a stray off the streets.
The little girl in Downey was an owner turn in stating she is aggressive. I feel bad for her too.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Isn't Bronwyne the ANGEL who saved Hope, cared for her, gently nursed her and then brought her to her forever home with you, Edie?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Mary and Edie, I think you both are right. That's what caught my eye about Browyne. I got an e-mail with the video from her, as many of us did, and it was just as you described Edie. And Mary I think you are also right about Hope.

The thing is, this baby, looks neglected, not aggressive. Not judging, just going by the pictures. There is a lady in Kentucky who wants to rescue her, I emailed Edie her info.

Let's just keep praying.


----------

